# RH in drying room



## techrons78 (Mar 5, 2015)

What oscacgood stable dark I room dry..mine stays at 35   with fan circulating...been shutting that offer at meeting it stay at 50RH all night? Thoughts please..sont want them to dry out to fast..


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 5, 2015)

I try to keep it in the 60's if possible. I keep the "curing range" in mind, even when drying.  55%+ is preferable. Remember, your loaded drying room's RH will go up a lot with a full harvest in there. So, if you're judging it now, without the harvest in it... that will only tell a part of the story. 

With the above factors said.. I do not try to raise or lower the humidity. I will adjust the timer on my 2 fans I use if I want it higher or lower. Beyond that, I kind of just go with it. If you dry fast, cool, just don't over dry. If you jar it up after a fast dry, as long as you don't go under 55% RH, you'll be in great shape. I actually have started to prefer to dry faster. As long as your in the cure range, all seems fine, from my past experience. Overdrying (getting it below 55%RH while jared after drying tent) is not good at all. There's 3 tests I do to a bud / branch after 3+ days of hanging. I will do the stem "bend" (not snap!).. if it has a good amount of resistance and slight "crackle" sound when you bend it, then that's one sign it's ready. Another; squeeze test. Give a bud a squeeze enough to depress it a bit, and see if the bud returns back (pushes back out). That's another sign it's ready for jaring..if the bud stays stuck in, leave it be another 24+ hours. Last test; Sound test. This one is the least of my consideration, as this can occur within 1 day of drying...but I put a bud to my ear and do the squeeze test I mentioned before. It should sound "crinkly" a bit. 

I usually am in the 55% - 65% range in my drying tent. Last harvest I dipped into the 40's. Just had a 3 day dry, but my product is phenomenal after a *proper *cure. After I had put them in the jars after the 3 days, I hit 65% - 72% RH. 70% RH is your maximum "ceiling" for RH% that you want for jaring. Technically, some people will take them out of the jars for a few hours and let the air get em..I used to do this. Now, I will pop my jars and just shake and tilt to the side so that buds don't fall out. That will allow the RH to escape slowly without over drying the outside of the flowers. Sometimes, I will put a small OSC fan in their general direction. 

Phew, I know I typed a lot. Hopefully something in there helps. Check my past journals for extensive coverage on some of this. You can see my drying tent used in there. 2x2x7 grow tent


----------



## techrons78 (Mar 5, 2015)

Thx bro...well yes it is drying faster im just keeping a close watch on it so not to dry...what d o u use to tell the RH in the jars?





Dr. Green Fang said:


> I try to keep it in the 60's if possible. I keep the "curing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 5, 2015)

I have 4 of these. They are the most precise at what they do, so I've read / heard / etc. They haven't stirred me wrong yet. 

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Caliber-Digital-Hygromter-Western-Humidor/dp/B00JXOKQVW[/ame]

I also use Bormioli Fido Rocco jars. I'm a latch top, real glass jar fan   They are $7.99 each at my store.. at least the 5.0 L ones are. I have multiple sizes for various reasons. 

http://www.kitchenandcompany.com/St...age/_/Bormioli-Rocco-Fido-Jar-50L-Set-of-6/?=


----------

